# Tennessee and Mississippi Waterways



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Friends fishing Pickwick Lake, Tennessee report that Tennessee and Mississippi waterways, specifically the Tennessee River, Pickwick and Wilson Lakes closed at 5pm today (Friday, April 3rd). 

Seems rather extreme to me. I would think that fishing should be a haven and refuge from this plight Obviously not.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

All state parks in TN are closed until at least April 14th. On KY lake most private marina ramps are open. I live in Cypress Bay on the KY/TN state line and the bay was very busy with boat traffic yesterday.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

My initial information was that the Tennessee waterways, specifically Pickwick Lake, were closed to all boat traffic. I do know that the Pickwick Landing State Park ramp and marina are closed, and even residents who live on their boats at the Marina are being displaced.
I'm going to check with my contact at Grand Harbor Marina (private/transient) and see exactly what the situation is.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Where do you get this info? The waterways are NOT closed.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> My initial information was that the Tennessee waterways, specifically Pickwick Lake, were closed to all boat traffic. I do know that the Pickwick Landing State Park ramp and marina are closed, and even residents who live on their boats at the Marina are being displaced.
> I'm going to check with my contact at Grand Harbor Marina (private/transient) and see exactly what the situation is.


reelfoot is open!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Where do you get this info? The waterways are NOT closed.


Quoted message from a friend who was actively fishing Pickwick Lake last week.
Hi Dave, 

All public waterways in TN and MS have been closed as of 5:00 p.m. today. You would not be permitted to go on the water. 

Don't waste your time driving down here. We were a week or so early this trip. Bringing some home but it was hard fishing!

He must have gotten bad info. Apologies


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> reelfoot is open!!!


I'd rather have the flu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

All public waterways in TN and MS have been closed as of 5:00 p.m. today. You would not be permitted to go on the water. 

BMustang, your friend must have been misinformed. To his defense, there are 3 different agencies that control various waterways and boat ramps. The state parks did close and shut down the boat ramps on the 3rd. TVA (Tennessee Valley Authority) who controls the dams also started to close down boat ramps, primarily in the heavier infected areas and those ramps that also had picnic areas and restrooms located by them. TWRA (Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency) said that "Tennessee’s lakes and rivers and the access areas controlled by the TWRA will remain open to anglers and recreational boaters." TWRA has the vast majority of ramps and control the TN River which at this time is remaining open.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> reelfoot is open!!!


If I had to go there and fish in order to be cured of Corona I would still NOT go!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> I'd rather have the flu!!!!!!!!!


yOU KNEW i HAD TO DO THAT......


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> yOU KNEW i HAD TO DO THAT......


You Are Evil!!!


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> reelfoot is open!!!


Fished reelfoot many times for bass out of samburg and had great time , not sure why you guys bash it so bad as for crappie i don't target them.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

This is the reply I received from the Harbormaster at Grand Harbor Marina, located on Yellow Creek at Pickwick Lake, Tennessee:

We are all great as of now. The only thing that is closed is the state park! Everything else at the lake is open. Restaurants are take out only. 
Our ramp is open and I can find you a place for your boat. 
We look forward to you coming whenever that may be!

So, this puts me in a different state of mind, and since I consider myself flexible, will be making plans to head in that direction.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

https://www.explorekentuckylake.com/covid-19/
This link provides a good overview of what is open and closed


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^ Thanks for the info. Sounds like present-day standard political rhetoric.
"Stay home, don't cancel, come back later."
However, the fact is that fishing is cyclical. You can't duplicate April-May fishing in July-August or even in the fall. You only get one crack at spring, and at my age there are not that many cracks at it remaining.

I can work out the food issues. If where I want to fish is open, the ramps are open, and the fish are out there, I think that we have to take advantage of the opportunity and make the trip, taking precautions where appropriate, to keep ourselves out of harms way.

The numbers cited on the report above are totally miniscule, and the numbers of cases/deaths here in Northern Kentucky are mainly in the nursing homes, and while I'm heading in that direction - I'm not there yet.

Hook up the boat!!!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

East Tennessee info...

TVA has closed all their park locations including ramps. However those TVA locations that are only ramps are still open.

State parks and ramps are also closed.

City is up to local city. If there is a park or playground - some are completely closed while others just put tape around the park pavilion or playground and open play areas including ramps are open.

TWRA ramps are open. TWRA is openly encouraging folks to hunt and fish.

I have found that some ramps are very crowded since others nearby have been closed. so have alternatives in mind when you head to a ramp.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

privateer said:


> I have found that some ramps are very crowded since others nearby have been closed. so have alternatives in mind when you head to a ramp.


I'm sure that is true. 
The ramp I use is private. I only put in once and keep my boat in a slip at the marina, and pull it out once (if everything goes well).
I don't anticipate any problems. 

Not going down until Tuesday. Water levels about three feet above summer pool due to 7 inches of rain through there last weekend. Began receding yesterday and should be back to normal when we arrive.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck! I hope you crush them!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

redhawk fisherman said:


> Good luck! I hope you crush them!


Thanks!!! That would be a plus.


----------

